# Did I dry the eco earth out right?



## Serpiente (Sep 11, 2015)

Okay, so I'm trying to get off of aspen for one of my animals since it doesn't do well with moisture, its messy, and its expensive. I'd gotten three bricks, and had one brick drying outside in a bucket with aluminum foil over it to keep bugs out. I had it out there for about two days just so that it wasn't sopping wet. I would've put it in today but I was busy, so I got home and my mom and step dad decided that it was "rotten" they claimed and that flies had probably laid eggs in it and they threw it out. An entire brick. So now I have to buy another brick, but I'm just wondering if I had been doing something wrong there. Thanks for any input.


----------



## chris00144 (Sep 12, 2015)

Don't waste money on the bricks just buy organic top soil from homdepot or lowes or other hardware store.. cheaper and works the same way


----------



## thatoneguy (Sep 13, 2015)

I used eco earth, I hand squeezed excess water from it, because I didn't follow instructions and used to much water. Then I put it I the cage still a little wet, no issues with bugs. If you follow the instructions it usually only takes a day for it to dry out, but I wouldn't put it outside, just let it dry in the tank.

I did a mixture of eco earth and wood chips, works out pretty well.


----------

